# .



## CristelleNicole (Oct 28, 2010)

.


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 29, 2010)

u dont need a cosmetology license to work for MAC. i dont have a license nor have any real experience in the industry other than MAC. if u i learned to do makeup on youtube. if u want it u can achieve it a makeup certification is just a piece of paper with your name on it. if u wanna do makeup do makeup that is just my opinion


----------



## CristelleNicole (Oct 29, 2010)

.


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 30, 2010)

Like Papparaziboy said you don't need a cosmo license to work as a mua. Now eventually it may help you get jobs as some photographers consitently ask me if I do hair and makeup. I didn't originally train at a cosmo school, two reason: 1. they focus only I believe 200 hours or so on mu. If thats my eventually goal I don't really want to sit through 1300 hours of something else. Granted you could totally benefit from the sanitation classes. 2. I figured id drop out because it was totally focused on my craft.Check out Cosmix makeup school in Fort Lauderdale. They are pretty awesome and offer a skin care license which as far as I know is now required for makeup artist in Fl, now I could be wrong, but this is based off an email I received from the school in the summer.Totally practice! Schooling will do nothing if you technique isn't up to par. Participate in FOTD here so you can stretch your creativity and receive gentle feed back.Enjoy!


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 2, 2010)

.


----------



## miinx (Nov 3, 2010)

If you're sticking to strictly makeup and have no intentions of touching hair, an esthetician license would serve you better. Neither esthetician nor cosmotology programs focus heavily on makeup, but esthetics is a huge focus on skincare, whereas cosmotology will have you doing almost nothing but hair.


----------



## CristelleNicole (Nov 3, 2010)

.


----------

